# WAR III Groceries and Such..



## Muddyfoots (Jan 6, 2010)

As with tradition, we'll have a "community" lunch gathering, Saturday,  March 6th. We will strive for a noon start. Everyone is encouraged to participate, but not demanded. 

We will need everything from tables, utensils, cups, paper goods, meats, veggies, desserts......., you get the idea. 

Also, all other meals (Friday night-Sunday morning) are up to you. Saturday lunch will be the only official "community" feast. I'm sure we won't go hungry.

Ok, so who's bringing what?

 Just post in this thread and I'll start a list.

Main Dishes

Nicodemus:Chili
Rhbama3eer poppers and Squirrel & Dumplings
Bill Mc: 
Bigox911: Jerk Chicken
Artmom: Gumbo
Sterlo58: Brunswick Stew
Cotinpatchaella
BBQBOSS: Meat
Muddyfoots:BBQ
MyCar47562ork loin
deerhaulerorkchop taters & carrots
Bitteroot:Something
SWH:Chicken Pot Pie
blues brother:leg quarters, boudain sausage

Side Dishes

OFH: Sinful Potatoes, Mac & Cheese
TNGIRL: Corn, Slaw, Spinach Casserole (possibly)
SWH: Corn Casserole
Bigox911: Dutch Oven Hashbrown Casserole
blues brother:Cowboy beans

Desserts

Hogtrap
Artmom
TNGIRL
Strych9
Southwoodshunter
Cotinpatch

Miscellaneous

Southwoodshunter: Utensils, cups, plates
Sterlo58: Bowls, spoons


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll bring a side dish.  Not sure what yet.

I also have a 6 foot table I'll bring.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2010)

I can bring a pot of my chili.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can bring a pot of my chili.



Don't let Klem eat half of it up, before it gets there, this time..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't let Klem eat half of it up, before it gets there, this time..



I`ll do my best!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

So I'm the only one cooking?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I'm the only one cooking?



We ARE gonna be hungry...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> We ARE gonna be hungry...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2010)

If i can get about 6 or more ducks, I'll bring some duck gumbo.
I'll be bringing something else possibly deer poppers, but i'm not gonna try to cook it there.
I'll have the trailer full of chairs, tables, and whatever else i need.


----------



## Otis (Jan 10, 2010)

30 days to soon


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 10, 2010)

If I'm still on the up side of the grass, I may bring...

Ciopinno, that's what I made at FPG or

Catfish cassarole or

Chicken/mushroom someting or other.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2010)

How about i bring desserts? That be o.k?


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll bring somethin 



rhbama3 said:


> If i can get about 6 or more ducks, I'll bring some duck gumbo.
> I'll be bringing something else possibly deer poppers, but i'm not gonna try to cook it there.
> I'll have the trailer full of chairs, tables, and whatever else i need.



Wish I was gonna see you sometime between now and then...got 4 sittin in the freezer waitin to be put to good use.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> How about i bring desserts? That be o.k?



Without a doubt..


----------



## Artmom (Jan 12, 2010)

Some type of dessert + a rosemary chicken/red potatoes dish...


----------



## blues brother (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll bring someting for sure...maybe some boudain sausage or I might smoke a brisket or butt.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll bring some brunswick stew


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 19, 2010)

I can bring some corn(off the cob), slaw and maybe a spinach casserole, and a dessert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Put me down for some deer poppers and Chicken/corn chowder.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 26, 2010)

Lookin like it's "Woody's Diet Weekend"..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 26, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Lookin like it's "Woody's Diet Weekend"..



Well I was going to do ribs and pulled pork but I ain't gonna be able to make it now.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well I was going to do ribs and pulled pork but I ain't gonna be able to make it now.



What?!?!?  Why?!?!?


----------



## jkoch (Jan 26, 2010)

I will bring lots of plastic utensils if new comers are welcome.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What?!?!?  Why?!?!?



see sticky.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2010)

lookin like slim pickins.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to go with the Sinful Potatoes..


(Seeing as how Boss is not coming, he shouldn't mind me using his wife's recipe. )


And hopefully more people will start stepping up.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm going to go with the Sinful Potatoes..
> 
> 
> (Seeing as how Boss is not coming, he shouldn't mind me using his wife's recipe. )
> ...



Will they be edible if you make them?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Will they be edible if you make them?


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 1, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Will they be edible if you make them?



Not your portion!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


>



Honest question..



OutFishHim said:


> Not your portion!





Can't decide what I'm  gonna cook.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 1, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Honest question..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I've heard people say your Stew is ok.


Ribs also sound good..


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 1, 2010)

Put me down for a D.O. Stawberry Cobbler


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2010)

Since the menu looks a little shorthanded, I`ll spring in a little something extra, in addition to my pot of chili. 

Ol` Muddy and me don`t want folks to leave hungry.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2010)

Muddy, y'all could do another one of them possum cookin's........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 1, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Muddy, y'all could do another one of them possum cookin's........



Good idea!

Nic, see what you can come up with. I'll lay some bait, too.


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 1, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Nic, see what you can come up with. I'll lay some bait, too.



hey muddy, if you think a main dish is needed, I'll bring that instead of a dessert.  At this point it looks like we'll have as many desserts as main dishes, but I don't think there will be ANY shortage of food when the day comes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Nic, see what you can come up with. I'll lay some bait, too.





I`ll catch us a couple, and commence to feedin` em up.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hey muddy, if you think a main dish is needed, I'll bring that instead of a dessert.  At this point it looks like we'll have as many desserts as main dishes, but I don't think there will be ANY shortage of food when the day comes.



Whatever you wanna do Josh. I'm sure folks will jump on board before long..


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 1, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Muddy, y'all could do another one of them possum cookin's........





Muddyfoots said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Nic, see what you can come up with. I'll lay some bait, too.





Nicodemus said:


> I`ll catch us a couple, and commence to feedin` em up.



OK..........looks like I am ONLY eating the dish I bring!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> OK..........looks like I am ONLY eating the dish I bring!





Oh hush!!   You`ll eat possum, and like it!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2010)

I had to go deal with one last night that my Jack Russell Terrorist had treed up under the riding lawnmower. Shoulda saved it. I'd eat a possum with ya'll anytime.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I had to go deal with one last night that my Jack Russell Terrorist had treed up under the riding lawnmower. Shoulda saved it. I'd eat a possum with ya'll anytime.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 1, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I had to go deal with one last night that my Jack Russell Terrorist had treed up under the riding lawnmower. Shoulda saved it. I'd eat a possum with ya'll anytime.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh hush!!   You`ll eat possum, and like it!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Plan to bring a corn casserole... and something else.. still deciding.. will post that by the weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Plan to bring a corn casserole... and something else.. still deciding.. will post that by the weekend.





We`ll save a possum leg just for you.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 1, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Plan to bring a corn casserole... and something else.. still deciding.. will post that by the weekend.


Wander, make that dessert you made for your work....candybar cake thingy. it was GOOD!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll save a possum leg just for you.


 
Well, I will be a gracious guest...and let someone else have my helping...


TNGIRL said:


> Wander, make that dessert you made for your work....candybar cake thingy. it was GOOD!!!!


That is a good idea..
Heather add to the list for me: 
Corn casserole & a butterfinger cake.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Feb 4, 2010)

Guess it would help if I said what I was bringin 

Put me down for jerk chicken and a DO hashbrown casserole.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


>




Yep. Sure would like to see more participation.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 4, 2010)

I can rustle up sumpin else if need be. If folks don't sign up I will commence to cookin somethin to go with my stew


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 4, 2010)

I can also.. like maybe homemade chicken pot pie or brocoli chicken & cheese casserole.  or another Veg


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 5, 2010)

Something.  

I'll know the Thursday before.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Something.
> 
> I'll know the Thursday before.



It better be good, this year..


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Something.
> 
> I'll know the Thursday before.



Yeap...lookin forward to finally tryin a piece of that pie


----------



## cotinpatch (Feb 6, 2010)

I plan to bring paella...haven't made it before but like to try new things.  I'll also bring some dessert...simple, like cookies.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 7, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> It better be good, this year..



Won't matter, you won't remember it the next day anyway.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 7, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Won't matter, you won't remember it the next day anyway.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 7, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Won't matter, you won't remember it the next day anyway.







OutFishHim said:


>



Hush up!


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 7, 2010)

> Nicodemus:Chili
> Rhbama3eer poppers and Chicken corn chowder
> Bill Mc: Jerk Chicken
> Bigox911:
> ...



"Jerk Chicken"
That'a a new one.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 7, 2010)

Bill Mc said:


> "Jerk Chicken"
> That'a a new one.



Ooops. Wrong line.


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I looked up Jerk Chicken and found this. Since I'm not into Jamaica cooking, I plead ignorance.

But it sounds like it would be good.





> Jerk is a style of cooking native to Jamaica in which meats are dry-rubbed or marinated with a very hot spice mixture called Jamaican jerk spice. Jerk seasoning is traditionally applied to pork and chicken. Modern recipes also apply Jerk spice mixes to fish, shellfish, beef, sausage, and tofu. Jerk seasoning principally relies upon two items: allspice (called "pimento" in Jamaica) and Scotch bonnet peppers (among the hottest peppers on the Scoville scale). Other ingredients include cloves, cinnamon, scallions, nutmeg, thyme, and garlic.
> 
> Jerk chicken, pork, or fish is said to be at its best when smoked over aromatic wood charcoal or briquettes. The wood ("pimento wood"), berries, and leaves of the allspice plant among the coals contribute to jerk's distinctive flavor


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 8, 2010)

We're just going to start dictating what people bring if they don't start responding!  Who was there last year who hasn't signed up yet?



Bill Mc said:


> Well, I looked up Jerk Chicken and found this. Since I'm not into Jamaica cooking, I plead ignorance.
> 
> But it sounds like it would be good.



Jerk Chicken is VERY good!  I make it all the time.  I love it!  Pampered Chef has an great rub and McCormick has one also.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm bringin...........................










something.


----------



## cotinpatch (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm planning to bring paella as a main dish.  I'll also bring some kind of easy dessert, like cookies.
I sent this info several days ago but it didn't get on the list so I'm resending it.
I'm looking forward to this event.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh and I have a table I can bring. 

How many folks last year? Need to know how many bowls to bring for my stew.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh and I have a table I can bring.
> 
> How many folks last year? Need to know how many bowls to bring for my stew.



I don't remember if there was an actual count taken, but I'm guessing around 130-150.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> I don't remember if there was an actual count taken, but I'm guessing around 130-150.





That would be close, I think. I hope and expect we`ll have as many this year too.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That would be close, I think. I hope and expect we`ll have as many this year too.



Guess I'll wind up doing stew, too..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2010)

No matter if a crowd, or just us shows up, we`ll eat good, and have fun.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No matter if a crowd, or just us shows up, we`ll eat good, and have fun.



Sounds like a winner


----------



## blues brother (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll bring a couple of tables.
Anybody like darkmeat chicken?
Might be able to talk my BBq partner into coming and we could cook up a case of leg quarters. 
BTW, would a motorhome be approiate lodging for this event?
If not, I could sleep in my truck.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 11, 2010)

blues brother said:


> I'll bring a couple of tables.
> Anybody like darkmeat chicken?
> Might be able to talk my BBq partner into coming and we could cook up a case of leg quarters.
> BTW, would a motorhome be approiate lodging for this event?
> If not, I could sleep in my truck.



Motorhome will be fine, if you can get it in there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2010)

Muddy, I`m gonna bring one of my big coolers, full of clean ice, too.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Muddy, I`m gonna bring one of my big coolers, full of clean ice, too.



Good deal!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2010)

blues brother said:


> I'll bring a couple of tables.
> Anybody like darkmeat chicken?
> Might be able to talk my BBq partner into coming and we could cook up a case of leg quarters.
> BTW, would a motorhome be approiate lodging for this event?
> If not, I could sleep in my truck.



I love smokin them leg quarters. Best part of the bird. Good and juicy.


----------



## blues brother (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think we we will be hungry...
If there is gonna be 100+ folks at this little gathering I will bring BIG BOY and cook some dark meat.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 12, 2010)

blues brother said:


> I don't think we we will be hungry...
> If there is gonna be 100+ folks at this little gathering I will bring BIG BOY and cook some dark meat.



Alrighty then!!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 12, 2010)

BIG BOY is the cooker...not me...well...sort of...ummm...you kinda...umm...I'll be there with the darkmeat...and BIG BOY!
The skinny guy in the red shirt is the one you never trust. I am the big guy with the scruffy beard...wonder how I got so big? Not by eatin' the skinny guys food!


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Feb 16, 2010)

i wanna come to this, if i make it ill bring about 10 pounds of pork loin. i know it's not alot but ill make my wife cook something up also


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks to me like none of us will go hungry!!!!!
I'm sure I'll bring more food than I even said I would. Always do, just add to the table and it'll be alot of fun!!!! And sounds like alot of new folks to attend this year so it's all GOOD!!!!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like I am leaving the motorhome at home...I hear BBQBOSS is bringing his Stumps GF223 to cook some ribs on...gona have to bring mine to...might just cook some spares as well...Might have to  compete with them in the cooking competition???? What do you say BBQBOSS? How about a rib comp?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Looks like I am leaving the motorhome at home...I hear BBQBOSS is bringing his Stumps GF223 to cook some ribs on...gona have to bring mine to...might just cook some spares as well...Might have to  compete with them in the cooking competition???? What do you say BBQBOSS? How about a rib comp?



Don't sing it.... Bring it!!!!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 16, 2010)

It is so easy....Looking forward to a good cook! This is gonna be fun.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yeah nothing wrong with a little friendly competition! 




Your going down big boy!!!!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 17, 2010)

Naaa...You'll be squalling to your momma by the end of the weekend!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Naaa...You'll be squalling to your momma by the end of the weekend!



Yeah, maybe so!  

The real winners will be all the fine folks who get to eat the leftovers.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah, maybe so!
> 
> The real winners will be all the fine folks who get to eat the leftovers.



the Real winners are the judges.....I wanna be a judge! Donations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 17, 2010)

gosh....I'm hungry!!!!!!


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Feb 17, 2010)

i got the ok from the wife, now to figure out how to cookt he pork without a stove


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 17, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Naaa...You'll be squalling to your momma by the end of the weekend!



There's a place for this...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=468972

Unless you're scared...then you can just say you're scared


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 17, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> i got the ok from the wife, now to figure out how to cookt he pork without a stove



someone cooked a huge pork loin at DOG over hot coals.  It was amazing!


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Feb 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> someone cooked a huge pork loin at DOG over hot coals.  It was amazing!



probally how i will have to do it, just have no experience.... sure it will be fine


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 17, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> probally how i will have to do it, just have no experience.... sure it will be fine



Someone will be able to help ya!  Bitteroot might know how it was done.  Bring some heavy duty foil to wrap it in.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 17, 2010)

put me down for a main dish (undecided on wha it will be yet) and 2 or 3 long tables!


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 22, 2010)

What areas are we lacking in?  I can bring sumpin else.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> What areas are we lacking in?  I can bring sumpin else.



Bread, chips, and such would be a plus.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay I decided its gonna be Porkchops taters and carrots recipe.  And will have 2 large tables!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Menu change, OFH!
I'll still be doing some deer poppers but I think I'll make squirrel and dumplings instead of chicken corn chowder. I think some peeps need to taste what they've been missing!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Menu change, OFH!
> I'll still be doing some deer poppers but I think I'll make squirrel and dumplings instead of chicken corn chowder. I think some peeps need to taste what they've been missing!



For the record, I will not eat Tree-Rat.  But you all enjoy!



I'm also bringing a pan of Mac & Cheese.  We need more sides.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 27, 2010)

I placed the order this morning for a bushel of Oysters!! ready for pick-up Friday


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Menu change, OFH!
> I'll still be doing some deer poppers but I think I'll make squirrel and dumplings instead of chicken corn chowder. I think some peeps need to taste what they've been missing!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 27, 2010)

Im bringing meat, with a side of meat.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 1, 2010)

I am still gonna do a case of leg quarters, boudain sausage and a pot of cowboy beans.


----------



## joseywales76 (Mar 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not your portion!



oh dear, that got me rollin


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok folks, we still need plates, bowls, napkins and plastic utensils..


It's almost here!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 2, 2010)

I have 1- 48 count plastic urensils, 30 solo cups & a pk of platters.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

Whatever ribs I have that are leftover from the competition will be served on the community table.  I will be cooking 6 slabs, so there should be plenty enough to make a platter full.

Friday I will be getting there real early to throw some boston butts on the smoker and will have sandwiches that night hopefully around 7 or 8 if anyone wants to come by and get one for supper.  

So if anyone wants to bring chips, buns, etc. they are welcome to.  I will have enough meat and sauce for several dozen sammiches.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whatever ribs I have that are leftover from the competition will be served on the community table.  I will be cooking 6 slabs, so there should be plenty enough to make a platter full.
> 
> Friday I will be getting there real early to throw some boston butts on the smoker and will have sandwiches that night hopefully around 7 or 8 if anyone wants to come by and get one for supper.
> 
> So if anyone wants to bring chips, buns, etc. they are welcome to.  I will have enough meat and sauce for several dozen sammiches.



What's early, Matt? I plan to be there by 11, if not sooner.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> What's early, Matt? I plan to be there by 11, if not sooner.



I will be there around 0730 to unload the smoker and get it going.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am bringin around 100 bowls and spoons to go with my stew.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I placed the order this morning for a bushel of Oysters!! ready for pick-up Friday



You,sir, are de _MAN!_


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I placed the order this morning for a bushel of Oysters!! ready for pick-up Friday



Please save some for Saturday.... I need orsttttttttteerrrrrssssss!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone gonna bring some more of those yummy boiled peanuts like was at the Fall Gathering!!!! I've never eaten them before and they were really good!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 3, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Anyone gonna bring some more of those yummy boiled peanuts like was at the Fall Gathering!!!! I've never eaten them before and they were really good!!!!!



I believe I can boil some Friday...


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 3, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Anyone gonna bring some more of those yummy boiled peanuts like was at the Fall Gathering!!!! I've never eaten them before and they were really good!!!!!



Boiled peanut toss?


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Boiled peanut toss?



Just be careful...I know how you got knocked in the head by one of those Pnuts at FPG and it knocked you out cold till noon the next day


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 3, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Just be careful...I know how you got knocked in the head by one of those Pnuts at FPG and it knocked you out cold till noon the next day



That's EXACTLY why I slept til noon!


----------



## Woodscrew (Mar 3, 2010)

Me and my gf was thinking about trying to make it out to the even but we have never been to any of the Woody events so we don't really know anyone personally so I know we will both kind of feel out of place. I'm not even sure as to what all takes place except I hear alot about eating. Any advice or anything anyone could tell me that would help make my first time a better experience. What time is the eating going to be? I know I need to make something to bring. Maybe som kind of dessert. I have something in mind. What all events go on?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 3, 2010)

Meat smokin. 

5 gallons of sauce made.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2010)

make note to self...self...bring containers for left overs!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 3, 2010)

I hate to say this but I am unable to attend now I had some things I need to take care of at home! Sorry I will miss everyone!  I will not be able to cook PM sent to ya muddy


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 4, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Meat smokin.
> 
> 5 gallons of sauce made.



5 gallons


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm also bringing a pan of Mac & Cheese.  We need more sides.



I'll make a pot of collards as well


----------



## blues brother (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe I can bake a pan of cornbread in the stump...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok folks, we still need plates, bowls, napkins and plastic utensils..
> 
> 
> It's almost here!



I will bring plates and napkins, for a couple of hundred of my closes friends


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 4, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will bring plates and napkins, for a couple of hundred of my closes friends



Yea I bought a big thing of styrofoam plates last night as well...prob about 150 or so


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 5, 2010)

OK, Look like we will becoming to WAR. 
I know its last minute, but what can we bring to help out with, as far as grub? Or, anything else that will help.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 5, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> OK, Look like we will becoming to WAR.
> I know its last minute, but what can we bring to help out with, as far as grub? Or, anything else that will help.



talked to Aaron today... can' t wait to meet you guys!!


----------

